# GNAT gps under freeBSD



## coff (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello,

This is my first post on this forum so i would like to say hello to everyone.
I installed FreeBSD recently,it works great but i have a problem
with a software and i'd like to know if someone have already tried to install (compile) GPS IDE from adacore?
I tried to compile it but i had a make error (dependancy problem).
I installed all the dependancies : GTK,GTKADA,XMLADA,PyGTK.
The ./configure i made worked fine except at the end there is a summary and it says Shared Libraries:no. The rest was fine.

So here's my questions:i saw in the ports that there are different libraries for the same: 

For gtkada there is: 
     gtkada-gcc-2.8.1_4
     gtkada-gps-3.1.3_3
     gtkada-2.4.0_5

I installed gtkada-gcc , what is gtkada-gps ? , is it related to GPS IDE? , do you think the errors come from the libraries i installed?
Can the port be installed directly or does it need modifications to run on FreeBSD?
I found a repository for OpenBSD: http://gnuada.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/gnuada/trunk/OpenBSD/current/

Is the a way to install from there (i tried without success)?

I know there is a lot of questions :r,  but it's a great IDE and i would like to have it under freeBSD.

Thanks in advance for your answers


----------



## coff (Aug 12, 2009)

nobody??


----------



## coff (Aug 15, 2009)

It's all right i managed to do it


----------

